# PC-Problem



## DanB (15. September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mit Warhammer onlie angefanfen zu spielen, nun dann musste ich aber weg, da er WAR aber nicht beendet hat aber ich einfach ein bisschen länger auf den Powerknopf gedrückt bis er aus ist. Nun will ich ihn eben anstellen, dann bringt er < Windows normal starten > < Windows im gesicherten Modus starten >  < Windows im letzten funktionierenden Modus starten > ..... , er startet den PC aber mit keinen von allem sondern kommt immer bis zu dem Fentsewr wo er das Windowszeichen anzeigt und unten die Ladeleiste. Dann fährt er anscheinend wieder runter und alles geht von vorne los.

Was kann ich machen, bitte um schnelle Hilfe, nun fängt schon das 3 Tage vorher Teil an und ich aknns net mal ausprobieren. So ne Scheiße!!!! <--Sry für Wortwahl

Ich habe Windos XP und der PC ist auch noch nicht so alt 
Restdaten auzs dem Kopf:
2 GB ram ddr2
ne nividia grafikkarte 
ehm ja mehr weiß ich leider nicht aus dem Kopf


Danke 


DanB


----------



## Wagga (15. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe heute mit Warhammer onlie angefanfen zu spielen, nun dann musste ich aber weg, da er WAR aber nicht beendet hat aber ich einfach ein bisschen länger auf den Powerknopf gedrückt bis er aus ist. Nun will ich ihn eben anstellen, dann bringt er < Windows normal starten > < Windows im gesicherten Modus starten >  < Windows im letzten funktionierenden Modus starten > ..... , er startet den PC aber mit keinen von allem sondern kommt immer bis zu dem Fentsewr wo er das Windowszeichen anzeigt und unten die Ladeleiste. Dann fährt er anscheinend wieder runter und alles geht von vorne los.
> 
> Was kann ich machen, bitte um schnelle Hilfe, nun fängt schon das 3 Tage vorher Teil an und ich aknns net mal ausprobieren. So ne Scheiße!!!! <--Sry für Wortwahl
> ...


Wenn würklich nix mehr geht die WindowsCD suchen von dieser booten lassen und
dann Reperatur auswählen und Windows reparieren lassen.
Wenn die CD nicht Startet gehe ins BIOS.
Dazu drückst du entweder je nach BIOS F8 oder DEL(Entf) vor dem Start von Windows.
Gehst dann zu Booten und gehst auf Bootreihenfolge und dann muss das DVD-Laufwerk an erster stelle stehen von der HD, nach der Reparatur wieder umstellen.
Edit: Noch ne Anleitung:
http://drnope.dr.funpic.de/CD-Boot.htm
MFG, Wagga


----------



## DanB (15. September 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> Wenn würklich nix mehr geht die WindowsCD suchen von dieser booten lassen und
> dann Reperatur auswählen und Windows reparieren lassen.
> Wenn die CD nicht Startet gehe ins BIOS.
> Dazu drückst du entweder je nach BIOS F8 oder DEL(Entf) vor dem Start von Windows.
> ...


KK werde ich Ausprobieren, aber ich behalte doch alle meine Daten oder? und wie ist das mit Reparieren, ist das ne Option von der CD??


Edit: Naja Bios umstellen kenne ich, da ich schon mal mit so ner windows crack CD das PW von meinen Eltern unten geknackt habe xD, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Wagga (15. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> KK werde ich Ausprobieren, aber ich behalte doch alle meine Daten oder? und wie ist das mit Reparieren, ist das ne Option von der CD??
> 
> 
> Edit: Naja Bios umstellen kenne ich, da ich schon mal mit so ner windows crack CD das PW von meinen Eltern unten geknackt habe xD, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Eigentlich sollten die Daten erhalten bleiben wenn nix schief geht.

Wenn du noch einen 2 .PC hast lade dir BartPE und erstelle dir eine 
WindowsLiveCd dann kannst du damit sicherheitshalber noch sicherungen machen.

Ich habe es einmal auch probiert mit der Reparatur bei mir wurde nix gelöscht.
Aber wenn man sicher gehen will erstellt man vorher ihrgendwo ne LiveCd und
sichert vorher noch seine Daten auf ne andere Partiton hoffentlich hast du 
mehrere.

Hier hast du den Download inkl. Anleitung
http://archiv.chip.de/artikel/Workshop-Bar...v_17103192.html


----------



## DanB (15. September 2008)

No risk no fun xD
Naja habe eh nichts besonderes drauf außer WoW und das ist eh inaktiv xDD und habe noch teile auf ne externen.


DanB


----------



## Wagga (15. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> No risk no fun xD
> Naja habe eh nichts besonderes drauf außer WoW und das ist eh inaktiv xDD und habe noch teile auf ne externen.
> 
> 
> DanB


Solang keine wichtigen Firmendaten/Schuldaten verloren gehen
oder wichtige Mails, persönliche wichtige Dateien kann nix schief gehen.
Aber eine LiveCd kann nie schaden, ich habe das auch unterschätzt bis ich mir 
dann doch eine mal erstellt habe,
da kann man noch evtl. was retten.
Vielleicht kannst du damit auch wieder Windows verwenden, das habe ich aber nie probiert habe damit nur ein Backup zurückgespielt.


----------



## DanB (15. September 2008)

Ehm ja... ich habe alles gemacht das BIOS umgestellt, das er zuerst von der CD lädt und dan vom einem PM-Ding und dann von einem HL-Ding und als letztes erst vom Floppy. nun steht da (die hälfte hängt links neben dem Bildschirm, also nicht lesbar für mich) das ich ne taste drücken soll um von der CD zu laden, dann wird der Bildschirm Blau oeben steht Windows Setup und unten Lädt er irgendwelche  Datein, dann wird der Bildschrim, wenn er fertig ist, wieder schwarz.
Und nun???


Danb


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (15. September 2008)

Jo, das mit der Windows-CD ist richtig. Musst beim Hochfahren entweder F9 oder F11 (bei den meisten PCs ists eine von den beiden) drücken. Damit kommste ins BIOS und kannst von da aus die Option wählen, das System per Bootdisk zu starten.


----------



## DanB (15. September 2008)

Weiß keiner noch was??


DanB


Edit: So ich kam nun zum Reperaturmodus dann stand da einfach aber nur:

C:\>           (und dann son blinkendes kästchen, was wwohl heißen soll, hier muss man was eingeben, weiß aber nicht was, außerdem steht da, wenn man raus will muss man exit eingeben)

Weiß der was nzu tun ist?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

ich sags mal so .. selfowned ..

was meinste warum man immer sagt, dass es nicht gut für einen pc ist, wenn man einfach den stecker rauszieht?!

das was du schilderst ist die sogenannte reperaturkonsole.
irr ich mich, oder gibts die gute alte windows reparatur gar nicht mehr?
win2000 hatte die noch, aber xp hat nur noch die konsole, oder nich?

hab die ewig nich mehr gebraucht xD


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

@TE Du hast die Reparaturkonsole gestartet du muss im Menue noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und dann wird deine Windowspartition aufgelistet.Diese wählst du dann aus und wählst  Reparierern.

@claet XP hat die normale Reperatur auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

also gibts die Funktion bei XP doch noch?

wieso ignorierst du mich einfach? O_o

edit: danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Sorry hab nicht darauf geachtet habs auch noch editiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> @TE Du hast die Reparaturkonsole gestartet du muss im Menue noch einen Schritt weiter gehen und dann wird deine Windowspartition aufgelistet.Diese wählst du dann aus und wählst  Reparierern.
> 
> @claet XP hat die normale Reperatur auch noch
> 
> ...






Ehm ja ich bin ja zu der Auswahl gekommen, Windows installieren, Windos Reparieren, Windows nicht installieren und beenden, dann mached ich installieren und dann kommt ganz zum Schluss dieses Teil ( C:\> ) und dann weiß ich net weiter, wenn ich enter drücke dann gehts ne zeile tiefer aber das gleiche kommt wieder, bis ich exit eingebe und dann hörts auf.


DanB


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

"Mit letzter funktionierenden Version" starten ist nicht vorhanden?
Beste Grüße von David und Tux, dem Linuxpinguin. *fg*


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> "Mit letzter funktionierenden Version" starten ist nicht vorhanden?
> Beste Grüße von David und Tux, dem Linuxpinguin. *fg*




Naja das kommt wenn ich die Windows Install CD nicht einlege dann kommt das immer, es hilft aber nichts er fährt immer wieder runter und dann beginnt das wieder von vorne, bei allen Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


DanB


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

> Ehm ja ich bin ja zu der Auswahl gekommen, Windows installieren, Windos Reparieren, Windows nicht installieren und beenden, dann mached ich installieren und dann kommt ganz zum Schluss dieses Teil ( C:\> )



Wie gesagt geh noch einen Menuepunkt wieter und klick auf Installieren und dann kannst du noch mal Reparierern auswählen das ist dann das normale Reperaturprogramm.


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Wie gesagt geh noch einen Menuepunkt wieter und klick auf Installieren und dann kannst du noch mal Reparierern auswählen das ist dann das normale Reperaturprogramm.




Und ich überschreibe damit nicht alle meine alten Daten?

DanB


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Wenn du dort angekommen bist kannst du immernoch mit ESC abbrechen.

Wwenn du dann dort Reparieren anklickst dann werden lediglich alle treiber gelöscht und "fast alle" Systemdateien neu installiert. 

Also meine Daten waren alle noch da.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das dann nicht mehr alle installierten Programme funktionieren weil eben die Systemdateien neu sind.


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Wenn du bei deinen Daten auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann lad dir erst Ubuntu oder ein ähnliches Linux live System runter. Brenne es auf ne CD und boote von dieser CD. Ubuntu zum Beispiel hat in der neuesten Version einen nativen NTFS Support. Du kannst also ohne Probs auf deine Daten zugreifen und sie zum Beispiel auf einer externen Festplatte sichern. 

Danach kannst du dann ohne Angst um deine Daten Rettungsversuche unternehmen!


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Naja ich habe nun installieren gedrückt und naxch einiger Zeit komme ich dann zu Endbenutzer-Lizensvertag und dann muss ich zustimmen, ist das aber nicht das er gleich danach Windows installiert? Mlöchte es auch nicht ausprobieren, denn wenn er Windows gleich installiert ist das nicht gut und ich möchte das risiko nicht auf mich nehmen.


DanB


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

um gottes Willen, du sollst ja nicht neu installieren!

da gibt es eine andere repair funktion. eben nicht diese repair konsole, sondern eine automatische reparieren funktion die dann lediglich die systemdateien erneuert!


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> um gottes Willen, du sollst ja nicht neu installieren!
> 
> da gibt es eine andere repair funktion. eben nicht diese repair konsole, sondern eine automatische reparieren funktion die dann lediglich die systemdateien erneuert!




Jaa und genau dort kommst du erst hin wenn du die F8 Taste drückst und dann kannst du auf windows Reparieren klicken wie gesagt... und wenn das da nicht stehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst du das immernoch abbrechen!

Glaub mir ich mache das Beruflich!
Ich hätte doch nichts davon dich zu verarschen?!

Und noch mal zu deiner sicherheit! Anleitung ! mit Bildern!


P.S. Wenns geklappt hat oder nicht dann gib bitte ein Feedback


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Werde es sofort ausprobieren sry das ich erst so spät zurück schreibe musste bis eben weg.
Gebe dir dann ein Feedback (hoffentlcih positiv)!

DanB


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Jaa und genau dort kommst du erst hin wenn du die F8 Taste drückst und dann kannst du auf windows Reparieren klicken wie gesagt... und wenn das da nicht stehen sollte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ehm ja bei allen gibt es die auswahlmöglichkeit warscheinlich, nur bei mir nicht, habe dir mal meinen Bildschirm als Foto reingestellt, sry für den roten punkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DanB


----------



## Knöchi (16. September 2008)

Hast wahrscheinlich keine "vollwertig" Windows CD.
Ist die von einem OEM-Anbieter .. zb. ehem. Maxdata, oder sowas?

Das war beim mir in der Firma auch so. Keine Reparaturfunktion vorhanden. 

shit happens


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Habe mir den bei einem PC-Shop hier inner Stadt zusammenbauen lassen. Ich habe aber auch noch Windows XP CDs von Medion wenn das was hilft.
Oder gehen die nur bei Medion??


DanB

P.S.: Es ist eine OEM Software


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Sry Doppelpost.


----------



## Knöchi (16. September 2008)

Probiers aus.. windows ist windows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. wenn glück hast, hat medion vielleicht ne Reparatur-Version.

Kleiner Tip: Pack deinen Rechner und geh zum PC-Laden. Die sollen dir einfach mal ne CD leihen.. Key haste ja.
Und kosten sollte das normal nix.. sowas nennt man Service am Kunden. 

good luck..


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Kann man die sich eventuell irgendwo downloaden? Finde die gerade nicht, habe sie ja und den Key (müsst mir nur sagen wo der steht xDDD)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DanB


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

Sry der Pc hängt hier immer und deswegen habe ichs heute mit den Doppelposts. Ist keine Absicht.

DanB


----------



## Knöchi (16. September 2008)

Evtl. hast du nen Aufkleber auf deinem Gehäuse.
Oder ne Hülle oder nen Certifikat, ka wie dein Händler das macht.

Downloaden hmm.. gute Frage, legal geht das denke ich nicht. 
Noch nie von sowas gehört. 

Geh zu deinem PC-Dealer dort wird dir geholfen.


----------



## DanB (16. September 2008)

KK werde morgen zu dem laden gehen, wo ich i9hn gekauft habe.
Gibt es vllt nicht trotzdem eine software von einem 2. Anbieter, die das gleich tut??


DanB

P.S.: Der Service sollte doch eig. kostenlos sein oder(?), immerhin habe ich 82€ für die XP Version bezahlt.


----------



## Knöchi (16. September 2008)

Normale/Originale Windows XP CD müsste es gehen.
Leider war ich noch nie in Besitz einer solchen. (NUR OEM).
Aber wissen tu ichs trotzdem^^

Würde mal ganz höflich anfragen, das wirkt Wunder.
So auf die Art, kaufst ja zukünftig auch weiter bei denen.


----------



## claet (17. September 2008)

ich seh kein problem darin XP runterzuladen wenn man eine gültige lizenz besitzt. 

du darf auch mp3s runterladen soviele du willst, wenn du die CD besitzt.

**

ähm, hab mir das bild grade nochmal angeschaut. 
herzlichen glückwunsch, deine systempartition ist weg und die partition wo mal die programme drauf waren fast leer!

Du darfst komplett neu installieren, Daten von den Partitionen 1 und 2 sind nicht mehr zu retten.

Du könntest noch mit Ubuntu die Daten aus D: holen und dann nochmal von vorne beginnen.


----------



## Tandrox (17. September 2008)

@TE 1. Vor dem bild was du uns gezeigt hast kam da kein Bild wo er angezeigt hat 1.Windows XP, wo du dann auf reparieren klicken kannst?

2. Mit der Medion CD kannst du das vergessen. (Die CD die du verwendet hast war richtig!)

3. Claet hat recht deine Partitionen sind Müll, ich würde an deiner stelle einfach Windows auf "C"! neu installieren.

4. Wenn du in einen Laden rennst und die nach ner XP-CD fragst die zeigen dir nen Vogel!

Du kannst also entweder die CD benutzen die du schon hast das ist nämlich die richtige oder dir eine  herunterladen, da du ja den Key original hast.

mfg


----------



## claet (17. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> @TE 1. Vor dem bild was du uns gezeigt hast kam da kein Bild wo er angezeigt hat 1.Windows XP, wo du dann auf reparieren klicken kannst?



Da er keine XP-Installation finden konnte die er reparieren könnte lässt er den Schritt vermutlich aus


----------



## Tandrox (17. September 2008)

Das wäre logisch, nur wundere ich mich weil er ja Windows installiert hat. hmmmm....


----------



## claet (17. September 2008)

Ja aber Windows war auf C: installiert und C: ist, wenn man dem Screener trauen kann, wohl unlesbar geworden bei seiner Ausschaltaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ist es nicht mehr installiert, da die ganze Partition fehlt


----------



## Tandrox (17. September 2008)

Das stimmt, ich habs aber auch schon erlebt das der Win-XP Installer die Partitionen falsch berechnet.
Aber ich würde trotzdem alles neu machen!


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

Son Mukkefuck! Ehm ist das denn einfach Windows zu isntallieren?? Bin ziemluich dumm drainne xD HAbe ja den PC voll zusammebgebaut mit XP drauf bekommen
Und hilft es vllt wenn ich Windows XP 2 mal installiere, einmal auf C und einmal auf D?


DanB


P.S.: Kann mit mal er Ubuntu  erklären was ich da machen soll und was ich gehau downloaden soll, würde mich über einen direktlink freuen.


----------



## Tandrox (17. September 2008)

Also Windows zu installieren ist einfach und du kannst Uns hier immer fragen wenn du mal nicht weiter kommst.
 2 mal würde ich das auf keinen Fall installieren! Installier das einfach ganz normal auf "C" und lass die anderen Partitionen so!

Wegen Ubuntu fragst du am besten claet der kennt sich da besser aus als ich denke ich, denn Ubuntu ist nicht so meine Distribution...

mfg


----------



## DanB (17. September 2008)

claet??? xDD weil ich will mir ja erst die daten ziehen bevor ichs neu installiere, ist ja llogisch ne xD Muss mir noch WAR auf die externe ziehen und noch mehr, obwohl ich mir WAR schon heute abend hätte im löaden abholen können hihi 


DanB


----------



## Tandrox (17. September 2008)

Also den Link zum Downloaden kann ich dir schon mal geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn claet heute Abend nicht antwortet kannst du dir da auch alle Infos holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kenne mich auch mit Linux aus aber die Distribution UBUNTU kenne ich leider nicht so gut.
Du wirst die Iso ganz normal Brennen müssen und dann davon booten.
Wenn du das getan hast, dann sollte nach 2 min Ladebildschirm die Anmeldung kommen, mehr gibt es da eigentlich nicht zu wissen.
Wenn der beim booten "rummuckt^^" dann Poste das einfach hier und ich versuch dir zu helfen.(Manchmal gibts da Treiberprobs)


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

die seite kenne ich ja schon, aber ich verstehe da null komma nichts, dass ist das problem, deswegen wollte cih eventuell einen direktlink zum passenden download.


DanB


----------



## Tandrox (18. September 2008)

Also hier ist die Live CD zum download.
Ich habe das mal schnell überflogen ich meine das ist für ein 64b Sytem aber das hast du doch oder?

Die Anleitung zu der Desktop-CD hier.


mfg

!!!EDIT!!! Versuch die Version mal die sollte funktionieren!Was hast du denn für einen Prozessor?


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Ehm ne denke ich habe ne 32 Version... Gucke mal ach und editeier das notfalls hier wegen spam ne xD

DanB

Edit: Habe MS Windows XP-Home SB SP2, also so stehts inner echnung könnt ihr was damit anange? Ich leider net, weil da nicht 32-mbit oder 64.mbit steht xDD


----------



## Tandrox (18. September 2008)

"Start" > "Ausführen" > dxdiag eingeben > "OK" > und dann poste mal das was auf der ersten Seite unter Systeminformationen steht.


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Witzbold xDD Wenn ich mit dem Rechner bis dahin kommen würde, müsste ich ihn nihct neu installieren xDD


DanB


----------



## Tandrox (18. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 stimmt dann versuchs einfach mal mit der CD!


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Ehm wie ist das denn nun, ich habe das jetzt gedownloadet und will es mit nero raufspielen, nun ist aber die qual der wahl es gibt verschiedene wege es raufzu spielen , ich habe zB zur auswahl:
CD-ROM(ISO)
CD-ROM(BOOT)
"       "   (UDF)
"       "  (UDF/ISO)

nun ist die fareg, welches soll ich nehmen? würde zu boot tendieren, da ich es ja booten will xD
hoffe auf schnelle antwort, danke

DanB

Edit: habe mich für ISO entschieden, da es ja eine iso datei ist xDD

Edit2: Funzt nicht, der bootet die nicht, denke dran es liegt daran, das es für 64 ist, hat wer die 32iger? Oder ich habs kacke gebrannt, denke ich aber nihct.


----------



## Tandrox (19. September 2008)

*Dummnachfrag* Aber du hast die Bootoptionen so eingestellt das er auch beim starten dein Laufwerk abfragt?!

mfg


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Ja, habe die bootoption umgestellt, die muss auch richtug sein, da er ja auch von der windows cd gebootet hat.


DanB


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. September 2008)

DanB schrieb:


> Edit2: Funzt nicht, der bootet die nicht, denke dran es liegt daran, das es für 64 ist, hat wer die 32iger? Oder ich habs kacke gebrannt, denke ich aber nihct.



Ja du hast es "kacke" gebrannt. Mach mal den Dialog zu den dir Nero zeigt und öffne dann obern aus einem der Pulldown Menüs von Nero den Punkt "Image brennen" und brenn die CD nochmal und boote dann nochaml damit...

So wie du es gemacht hast, hast du nämlich nur das iso-file als File auf die CD gebrannt mit UDF/ISO Dateisystem...


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ja du hast es "kacke" gebrannt. Mach mal den Dialog zu den dir Nero zeigt und öffne dann obern aus einem der Pulldown Menüs von Nero den Punkt "Image brennen" und brenn die CD nochmal und boote dann nochaml damit...
> 
> So wie du es gemacht hast, hast du nämlich nur das iso-file als File auf die CD gebrannt mit UDF/ISO Dateisystem...



Dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung, 

"Die angegeben Blockgröße passt nicht zur länge der blockdatei. die bockgröße könnte falsch sein. wollen sie ihre eingabe korrigieren oder dies Problem ignorieren?"

DanB


----------



## Lilith Twilight (19. September 2008)

Dann Versuch mal einen anderen Mode (1/2/XA) in dem "Image brennen" Dialog einzustellen, wenn das nicht geht ist möglicherweise die iso Datei fehlerhaft und du mußt sie nochmal runterladen.


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Wie soll den das gehn? Ich schlie das kleine fenster gleich am anfang, gehe oben in die sparte rekorder und auf image brennen, dann muss ich die datei angeben, die ich gebrannt haben möchte und gleich danach kommt schon die fehlermeldung. Und was ist nun damit, das es eine 64mbit version ist??

DanB

Edit:Wenn ich das so mache, wie du es sagst, dann sagt er mir immer, das er das mit der geschwindigkeit nicht machen kann und bricht einfach ab.
Gibt es nicht vllt nen modus den ich am anfang gleich bei dem kleinen fenster auswählen und benutzten kann?


----------



## DanB (19. September 2008)

Ich kann die daten nhct auf ne cd brennen, geht das vllt auch über ne externe?? 
/push

DanB


----------



## Lilith Twilight (20. September 2008)

Ich hab gerade nochmal bei Nero nachgesehen, wenn du eine neuere Version hast stellt der den "Mode" automatisch ein, also wenn er bei dir den Fehler bringt, daß die Blockgröße nicht stimmt wird das ISO File wahrscheinlich Fehler haben. Also lad dir das ISO nochmal runter, diesmal würde ich aber die 32bit Version nehmen wenn du nicht weiß was du für einen Prozessor hast, da die auf alle Fälle dann läuft.

Kuck einfach mal auf:

http://www.ubuntu.com/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (20. September 2008)

So, aheb jetzt meine daten, die ich wollte. nun will ich windows iunstallieren, aber 3 aprtinoen erstellen. Nun gehe ich auf neuinstallation und jezte bin ich bei dem link, aber wie erstelle ich die 3 partionen? muss ich erst c: und d: dafür löschen, oder wie muss ich das machen???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. September 2008)

> Die Partitionen erstellst du dir bei der Installation von windows da kommst du ganz automatisch dran vorbei smile.gif, dort kannst du dann auch die Größe angeben.
> Du löschst erst alle Partitionen und dann hast du dort den "Unpartitionierten Bereich" daraus erstellst du dann alle Partitionen.


----------



## DanB (21. September 2008)

So, nun habe ich windows installiert. Ich habe nun 4 partionen, warum weiß ich nicht, ich wollte eig. nur drei ( C: D: I: und K aber 2 davon sind leer und auf der einen sind nur ca 48gb und auf der anderen nur 132gb, ich habe aber insgesamt 500gb. wie kann ich das denn einstellen, oder mus ich windows nochmal neuinstallieren und das da einstellen? und geht das,dass ich  C: = 80gb(für windows) ,D: =220gb(fürSpiele) und die letzte ?=200gb mache, da ich die 500gb auf 2 festplatten verteilt habe, oder kann ich die festplatten nur untereinander aufteilen?? 

DanB

Edit: So ich bin mal bei arbeitsplatz auf verwalten und dann auf datenträgerverwaltung raufgegangen, und dann kam dies:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun steht ja da, das meine erste festplatte in 3 partionen aufgeteilt ist, C: D: und I: , und Programme(I (sie wurde nicht von mir so bennant)ist eine Systempartion, was genau bedeutet das aber, und welche davon kann ich löschen, gehe davon aus das ich meine Fetsplatten nur so aufteilen kann:
1.Festplatte(250gb): 1x100gb(Windows) und 1x 150gb(Sonstiges)
2.Festplatte(250gb): 1x250gb(Spiele)
, aber wie kann ich die in diese 3 Partionen unterteilen?
Hoffe ihr versteht, was ich von euch möchte xDD


----------



## Tandrox (22. September 2008)

Das Prob ist, D,I,K kannst du löschen und neu Partitionieren aber mit der C Partition wirds schwierig.Du könntest die eventuell anfügen(also C+D wenns geht).

mfg

P.S.: Sonst mach doch schnell noch mal Windows drauf und mach die Partitionen von Anfang an ordentlich.

Ich würde:

Festplatte1: C=100GB, D=132GB
Festplatte2: I=232GB 

mfg


----------

